# Aristo C-16



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone had gear issues with the Aristo C-16? I had a customer find a used one that will not move. I can hear the motor running, It appears that has never been run. They are one of the youngest families in our Club. I would like to get it running for them.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Mike

I have two of them, they have at most moderate numbers of hours, they are slower then my average steam engine model, with a distinctive gear/motor sound. All that said, no gear problems have manifested themselves

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The newer ones have a belt drive, it might need adjusting or a new belt?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, it sounds like I need to figure out how to tear it apart.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

George to the rescue?

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/c-16_tips.html

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

George's pages last updated 2008
Does not cover the belt drive.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Look on the bottom. If each axle has its own gearbox, it's the latest belt-driven version. If not, it's the 1st-run Aristo C-16, whose drive is somewhat dubious. Another give-away is that on the 1st-run drive, the cylinder centerline sits well above the centerline line of the drivers. 

If it's the latest version, my money's on broken belt. They're pretty easy to take apart, not that I can tell you off the top of my head how to do it. I just remember it being fairly simple. Screw through the steam chest and a few screws along the firebox if I remember correctly. I retrofitted an old Delton/Caledonia C-16 boiler and cab to the latest chassis after the original Delton/Caledonia chassis died. I don't think I had to modify much--just cut some things for increased clearance around the motor.

Later,

K


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

My gosh Kevin, do you ever sleep? Seems like I see your posts all hours of the day and night. I'm glad you are still on MLS.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I try to get to bed by 1am, and am usually back up around 7:30 to get the kids off to school. If I'm working evenings, I go back to bed after the kids are to school for a few hours. I'm a night-owl by nature, and if I get going on a project in the workshop, sometimes it will be 3am before I realize how late it is. 

Later,

K


----------

